
Seattle City Council approves cap on Lyft, UberX, Sidecar drivers - jamesjyu
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/seattle-city-council-approves-cap-lyft-uberx-sidecar-drivers/
======
voltagex_
>“The headline should not read that the City Council capped anything,” Harrell
said. “It should read that it allowed the ride-shares to come into the
industry.”

Why?

~~~
jacalata
Because until this legislation passed it was technically illegal for them to
pick up passengers at all. (I think they were supposed to have for-hire
licenses, like drivers for Uber Black, which is unaffected by this vote).

